# Wanted: Used R33/R34 GTR Boot Floor Panel



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking for a nice panel without damage or rust... if available. 

Let me know what you have.

Thanks!


----------



## Cper09 (Dec 21, 2021)

gabednconfused said:


> Looking for a nice panel without damage or rust... if available.
> 
> Let me know what you have.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey mate, does the 34 and 33 have the same boot floor pan?


----------

